# Amtrak F40s moving?



## Sharon Hill (Jun 26, 2019)

Just saw a bunch of F40s flying up the northeast corridor. Anyone know where they're going?


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jun 26, 2019)

Hopefully for some R & R and refurbishing. F40's were the workhorse of the train movement in the 70's and 80's. May they "scream on..." for quite some time. And, please, no more CAT conversions.... Let them scream on!


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 26, 2019)

Going to Larry’s Truck and Electric. A small handful of F40’s and a P40 are going to Morrisville for interchange with CSX. Fate unknown.


----------

